# Toms strutting?



## Toxic

I saw two toms with about a dozen hens at a feeder this morning. The toms were both all fanned out. Couldn't see their beards but there fans were nice to see. I don't think the birds were actually strutting, but maybe it was a dominance show of force at the feeder. Whatever it was, it got me pumped up for the spring! Won't be long now.


----------



## M.Magis

They'll strut quite a bit throughout the winter. They never quite trying to impress.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Few more months is all Toxic, looking forward to it also.


----------



## riverKing

pulled off and watched 18 this morning with about 5-6 toms and saw the same thing, i didnt know they would strut at all this time of year. now im itchin for spring


----------



## Got One

They have been showing off for 2 weeks now!!


----------



## ttomcik

It wont be long, it will be time to throw some lead! I hunt down in Carrollton and I'm concerned that the hatches in the last few years have not been to good!


----------



## jiggin'fool

don't know about last year but the year before had a very good hatch at least in Guernsey county saw bunches of jakes all over!


----------



## Got One

The boys are getting restless now!!!


----------



## riverKing

so does hunting from your back porch go to the highest bidder or what?


----------



## katfish

Those turkey only got one more Spring before I get serious


----------



## MCoverdale

I didnt get a chance to go out last year, I hope i will this year and get one.


----------

